# Ty Lawson agrees to a four-year, $48 million extension



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> SpearsNBAYahoo
> Nuggets guard Ty Lawson agrees to a four-year, $48 million contract extension, sources tell Yahoo! Sports.


...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good job by the Nuggets. They're going to be a solid team for quite a few years.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lawson will show he's worth the money this year when the Nuggets win 50+. Good for Denver, I love how they haven't skipped a beat since 'Melo left.


----------

